# MUA and LE inflation (bad experience on MUA)



## Piaqua (Mar 13, 2006)

Alright, sorry if this is in the wrong spot, feel free to move it if it is. So I have a question for you all. Do you value the MSFs above retail? I always had, and assumed everyone else did. Then I happened accross So Ceylon and knew it wouldn't look good on me, so I put it up for trade on MUA. On my wishlist I have a Shu Uemura eyelash curler. Someone (I won't name names, not trying to be catty, just wondering about this whole thing) sent me a swap request for the MSF, saying she would swap the Shu Eyelash Curler for the MSF. Here is the exact correspondance:

Her:
Would you be willing to swap this for a Shu eyelash curler with an extra pad I have listed up for swap? Please let me know either way. Thanks so much for your time.

Me:
I'm sorry... I didnt see anything else on your list I wanted, and the curler itself is not worth the MSF

Her:
Yoru right, it's a $5 price difference.  *Which I assume is said in a mean tone, meaning the $5 was trivial* 

Me:
Yeah, plus sometimes there is inflation because the MSFs are discontinued and pretty hard to find...

Her:
I know it works that way on Ebay, but not MUA. You'll tick alot of swappers off that way.

Then she blocked me and went and b****ed about me on the Make-up board there. 

Alright girls, so maybe I am just looking for validation, but doesn't that seem rude to you? From everything I've heard, I thought they were valued above retail. I mean, I wasn't going to ask for like $50, but I also wasn't willing to trade it for something lower in value. And yeah, $5 may not be a ton of money, but when it accounts for 25% of the swap worth, it seems like an evener is in order. So, girls, all I'm asking is, was I rude? I just thought it was general practice to value DC items over their retail value. Maybe it's just because I'm used to all of you on here who are MAC addicts and willing to pay over. Must not be the same with the girls over at MUA. I've never had a bad experience there, until now... sad


----------



## depecher (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't think you were rude at all. Some collectors, whether they be record collectors or makeup collectors, etc. always want to get a rarity for next to nothing. She was the catty one!! I really never got into the MSF until recently, but I know they are highly sought after. She sounds like she wanted something for next to nothing and that isn't right! Her rudeness and then total lack of class on the boards shows her true intent in my book. Don't let her get you down.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 13, 2006)

even here on Specktra, a MSF wouldn't probably go for much less than $50 or so(more actually)...and bottom line is that you weren't into the swap...she could have offered you a cadilac and if you weren't into cadilacs then you would be in your right to turn it down...i agree with depecher...her total lack of class.


----------



## laceymeow (Mar 13, 2006)

the way she's acting IS rude, especially since she felt the need to talk about it on the boards. you were polite and kind enough to even explain why you didn't care to swap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i see people going by the inflation value all the time so i wouldn't worry about what she said. some people are just bitter and need to grow up.


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks guys! From the way she (and some of the people on the board) were talking I thought I had committed the untimate swapping since or something! Bleh... we need our OWN swap thing like MUAs on here, so we all know our items will go to gals who appreciate MAC (and are nice, like EVERYONE on here is).


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 13, 2006)

It was so totally your call!  So Ceylon is so old.. I just saw one go for $70 on Ebay..
I'd just brush it off as there are a lot of a**holes out there!


----------



## exodus (Mar 13, 2006)

Well seeing as I swapped away my BNIB Sunny Boy and Poetic License for a BNIB So Ceylon (and thought it was thoroughly worth it, since I don't really use those particular colours), I'd say she's bonkers if she thought she could get it for a Shu eyelash curler.


----------



## depecher (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Piaqua* 
_Thanks guys! From the way she (and some of the people on the board) were talking I thought I had committed the untimate swapping since or something! Bleh... we need our OWN swap thing like MUAs on here, so we all know our items will go to gals who appreciate MAC (and are nice, like EVERYONE on here is)._

 
There is a swap board here. You have to post a certain number of times before you get access to it, or so that was the way it was when I joined last year. People here ARE the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try it out and see what happens. It certainly is your right to decide what you'd swap for or not.


----------



## mandirigma (Mar 13, 2006)

this isn't on you, but it gets frustrating when msfs go for exorbitant prices, but i'm only speaking out of jealousy cause i don't have the money or swap leverage to buy the ones i want. LOL.

the thing is that it's always in your right to turn down a swap for whatever reason. and honestly, it was kind of lame of the other person to expect that the swap she suggested was in any way equal (not only does the curler cost less for retail, but it's also widely available). totally stank that she went up on the boards to bitch about it too. mua is a lot of drama sometimes =/


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 13, 2006)

Haha... stupid me! I was thinking it was only for selling. It seems like that's predominantly what goes on there. I'll have to check it out more thoroughly. I just am not too big on paypal, so it seems like I may have to stick to mua.


----------



## baby_raindrop (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't think you were rude at all. Some people on MUA are total bitches. I had a discontinued eye palette up for swap a while ago and you wouldn't believe the insane offers I got. And when I say insane, I don't mean that in a good way. One girl offered me 5 Milani e/s for it. Another girl wouldn't give up three of her MAC e/s for it claiming she had paid $30 a piece for them in Asia (they were in no way rare or discontinued). Blah... 
I hate MUA sometimes.


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_this isn't on you, but it gets frustrating when msfs go for exorbitant prices, but i'm only speaking out of jealousy cause i don't have the money or swap leverage to buy the ones i want. LOL.

 mua is a lot of drama sometimes =/_

 

Two points here, not directed at you Mandirigma at all:

1. People that DO NOT have the swap leverage should NOT swap request for anything that is not in their range. Like I wouldn't approach someone for like...i dunno what do i want...i dunno say like something u really want and offer up some DS makeup like it doesnt work that way and I dont understand what they dont understand. 

2. You, Piaqua, shouldn't care about pissing off these MUA-ers. I frequent MUA but the cattiness and constant immaturity that parts of that website exudes is unbearable. There is tons of drama there and for literally no reason. It's just the internet and its just makeup people uggh!

Of course these two points werent directed to anyone in general so sorry!


----------



## litlaur (Mar 13, 2006)

She doesn't understand that other people might place more value on it. If she wanted that bad, she should at least have tried to work something out. Like a baseball card. If you have something worth $100, are you going to trade it for some mass-produced brand new card?

I think you dealt with it as well as you could have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even after the catty remark, you were very polite.


----------



## mooracr03 (Mar 13, 2006)

I saw the post on MUA and can understand why she would sorta be upset, but it was wrong for her to be so catty and it's up to you whether or not you want to swap or not cause it's YOUR item.  she can't force you to swap it for the MSF.

As for the retail question, if someone is willing to swap more than retail for my MSF then that's great.  But I don't think I'd ask to swap for anything over $30.  However, Ebay is a totally different story....


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mooracr03* 
_I saw the post on MUA and can understand why she would sorta be upset, but it was wrong for her to be so catty and it's up to you whether or not you want to swap or not cause it's YOUR item.  she can't force you to swap it for the MSF.

As for the retail question, if someone is willing to swap more than retail for my MSF then that's great.  But I don't think I'd ask to swap for anything over $30.  However, Ebay is a totally different story...._

 
Can you explain to me why she would be upset? I hope that doesn't sound rude, but I would like to know. I want to understand. LOL I just can't imagine how she's the one who was upset when she was offering me the bad end of the deal. It's not like I demanded $40 for it, I said it was an unfair swap, especially since it was for a LE/Disc item... oh well. 

And yeah, I totally agree, I wouldn't ask for a super-expensive item either, but I also don't ask people for an item of theirs unless I am willing to offer something of equal or more value.


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Piaqua* 
_Can you explain to me why she would be upset? I hope that doesn't sound rude, but I would like to know. I want to understand._

 
i 2nd


----------



## mandirigma (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_Two points here, not directed at you Mandirigma at all:

1. People that DO NOT have the swap leverage should NOT swap request for anything that is not in their range. Like I wouldn't approach someone for like...i dunno what do i want...i dunno say like something u really want and offer up some DS makeup like it doesnt work that way and I dont understand what they dont understand._

 
definitely (and i know you said it wasn't directed at me, but i'll get on the defensive anyway. LOL).

i've only requested a swap for one once and it was for an LE quad. knowing what the msfs go for, i feel like people never ask themselves if they themselves would let go of the MSF (or whatever HTF product they want) for what they're offering for it. and i always do that no matter what i'm swapping for. 

and even just putting up regular HE items, you still get swap requests from people who have nothing but DS stuff on their swap lists and then there are more arguments on value there (ie, they don't think it's fair to let go of two items when they're only getting one in return). that's why it's such a pain in the ass dealing with MUA sometimes.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 13, 2006)

I've always just assumed that dc/le items were more valuable & therefore should be swapped for something of higher value.
I was in desperate need for Spunsilver glitter liner-I lost mine-and swapped a blush for it ($3.50 difference after the New Year's price increase)...not a big difference, but still more $, and if she'd have asked for something else, I probably would have gotten her something up to like $20-25 without thinking twice.

Some people are just dumb, always trying to screw everyone over.  You totally were not wrong in this.  I haven't done it yet (no money or stuff I'm willing to part with), but come swap here.  People are waaaay nicer!

Oh yeah, $5 is a lot of f-in money to a poor college student.


----------



## user2 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey babe!

Don't bother about that girl and move on!
Don't forget that you can have some great deals there too!

Yesterday I swapped my Viva Glam palette and some postcards for a BNIB So Ceylon MSF and a Select Sheer Powder!

Some people are just..... ((insert matching word here))


----------



## merleskaya (Mar 13, 2006)

It's not the buyer/swapper's role to dictate the price of what a htf item is worth to the owner of that item; it's her role to decide whether or not that price/swap is worth it for her personally.  There are market forces at work here:  You can ask for whatever you think your item will bring.  Someone who wants it bad enough will meet your terms.  You can choose to negotiate, but since it's your item, you have first right of refusal.  And you don't have to justify your refusal...a polite "no thanks!" should do it.

If something isn't being produced anymore (especially something as in demand as So Ceylon), it's going to be worth more to collectors!  She showed immaturity by going all public with her sour grapes!

I had a similar situation happen with a d/c Nars lipgloss (Calcutta).  I was told, "You want a lot for an old lipgloss."  It *was* old.  It was also discontinued.  If I'd just wanted to give it away or take less than I thought it was worth, I would have done so quickly.  I had a hunch that a collector out there would want it and I was willing to hang on to it till a collector came along and offered what I (as the owner) considered a fair trade.

And do think about using the forum here!  I don't use Paypal and bought pigment samples from a member who accepts money orders.  It was a very smooth transaction.  There are also people who are just willing to swap.

merleskaya


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 13, 2006)

oh hell no the chicks on MUA are always on some ish..ignore her..and let her bitch all she wants..thats like someone offering me 2 e/s for something like pretty twisted or pleasureflush..obviously she doesnt know her products well or how the market dictates its worth..its not like she can go to any MAC counter and it would be readily available.if it was then okay ..i still say an evener would be necessary...for her to think youd sell it at retail is BANANAS..okay im done..i laugh and scoff at those girls LOL

as i always say since i am a collector etc..if u want it you better be ready to pay for it and if you want it bad enough u will stop at nothing

everything i have ever wanted thats le/disc i have paid for or made sure the swap was worth it..


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 13, 2006)

Ha, I so totally should have taken a leaf out of your buyer's book and offered Gigi an eyelash curler for her temperly palette ;D

Kidding aside, don't feel badly. Collectors need to be willing to either shell out when LE thing appear beforte they are sold out, or pay for the benefit of getting it after the fact. That's life!


----------



## black mamba (Mar 13, 2006)

A lot of girls on MUA think thier stuff is made of GOLD.  I was recently asked to swap for some LE lipglasses, and the girl had 2 items I wanted, both currently available at MAC that were at most .50 cents more than the retail of the glosses and I got told that they were worth more to her than the glosses she requested. WTF?


----------



## lovejam (Mar 13, 2006)

You were right to turn it down. Especially since a used eyelash curler is...well... kinda useless. Only way I'd swap anything for a Shu curler would be if it was brand new in box. She'd probably used it, which means it's got mileage on it already. Even a new one isn't worth as much as a MSF!!


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *merleskaya* 
_It's not the buyer/swapper's role to dictate the price of what a htf item is worth to the owner of that item; it's her role to decide whether or not that price/swap is worth it for her personally._

 
Exactly, sometimes I let my LE stuff go for retail, I mean just because it's LE doesn't mean it's in high demand and worth lots of $$$...but for some high demand things I might want a little extra. If someone's willing to give a little more than that's fine because she values it more, if not than you do the best you can. I would never critize someone if they didn't agree with me on the value though, she should've just let it go. And in all fairness, not to critize you because I do agree with you, but it probably would've just been easier on you of you told her a polite "no thanks" without explaining about the value, etc.


----------



## glamella (Mar 13, 2006)

Honestly, I would've just said "no, thanks" instead of implying it was an unfair swap.   MSFs are worth alot to MAC collectors, but not necessarily everyone else.  If you want higher than retail, either eBay or here.


----------



## Isis (Mar 13, 2006)

I totally agree with everyone on this. Alot of MUA'ers get their panties twisted over the minor details, trying to leverage what they can't, & general rudeness. Thankfully, I've had very few run-ins with those types (knocks-on-wood).

Personally I let alot of my LE items go for retail value. I don't believe I should inflate it just so I can get more out of someone, besides I'm not using it anymore anyway. Just recently I swaped a load of DC/LE MAC items for Tiger Lily (a discontinued NARS eyeshadow duo) & 2 NARS lipsticks. In my opinion that swap was definitely worth it, especially since NARS does not often discontinue it's items.


----------



## User67 (Mar 13, 2006)

I agree with the last few posters who said it would have been better to just say "no thanks" & not go into it being an unfair swap etc. Not that I think it was right of the girl to make a huge deal about it. I personally don't think that when it comes to make-up LE items should be worth so much more in a swap than they are in retail because they are perishable items, it's not like a doll or baseball card that will last forever. And honestly if you are swapping it away it's because it's something that you aren't going to use anyway, if you are too picky about it you will end up having that item for so long that it won't be good anymore. I'm not saying swap an eyeshadow for an eye pencil sharpener, but if I swap & there are a couple dollars difference I don't worry about it. But of course this is just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jude (Mar 13, 2006)

The OP should be able to give her reasons for declining any swap (as long as its in a courteous manner) without having to worry about someone shit talking about her all over MUA and having other harpies jumping on the bandwagon.

Value is value.. whether you like MAC or not, certain items hold more value than others.  I don't care if someone doesn't appreciate MAC as much as me.. that Pleasureflush is still a valuable commodity.

So... if I hold a vintage, signed Micky Mantle baseball card that is currently worth a pretty penny, I should sell it at a lesser value because the person who is bidding on it, is a football fan?  Huh... do you see where I am getting at here?


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_The OP should be able to give her reasons for declining any swap (as long as its in a courteous manner) without having to worry about someone shit talking about her all over MUA and having other harpies jumping on the bandwagon._

 
Haha, thanks Jude... Though I do get what the last few of you were saying. I'll stick to simple "no thank you"s from now on. MUA is so silly sometimes, those boards can get vicious! I really appreciate all of your imput guys, it really made me feel a lot better about swapping, and it also found a good home (swapped to another Specktra girl, wont say your name just in case you don't want me to), so I know she'll appreciate it!


----------



## lemurian (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamella* 
_Honestly, I would've just said "no, thanks" instead of implying it was an unfair swap.   MSFs are worth alot to MAC collectors, but not necessarily everyone else.  If you want higher than retail, either eBay or here._

 
Agreed.  Not all discontinued MAC items are worth their weight in gold to everyone, and you can't expect anyone to know or understand why they're worth so much to you.  I don't think she was rude at all, especially considering that she offered something from your wishlist.  If you want $$$ for something, take it elsewhere.  Swapping is almost never a dollar for dollar deal anyway.  

I also don't see the difference between her talking smack on MUA and you bringing it up here.  Lots of us are happily members of both communities and consider public swap spats pretty childish.  I'd let it go and just put your MSF up on ebay or livejournal


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 13, 2006)

I didn't want money, sorry if I didn't make that clear. Suppose it was childish of me to bring it up, but if you look, I was mostly just asking if LE should be worth more or not. That is why I never mentioned her name or anything. I was trying to keep it as non-petty as possible.


----------



## user2 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Piaqua* 
_I really appreciate all of your imput guys, it really made me feel a lot better about swapping, and it also found a good home (swapped to another Specktra girl, wont say your name just in case you don't want me to), so I know she'll appreciate it!_

 

Nooo send it to your local newspaper and tell them that's me!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 13, 2006)

you are entitled to ask whatever price you like. no one is obligated to swap or buy from you.
some people swap dollar for dollar and some don't. the whole point is to make two parties happy.
you wouldn't have been happy, and if it isn't mutually beneficial then forget it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hugs,
jen


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah I love MUA and all but I think sometimes they make a big deal out of LEs and valuing them differently. I wouldn't swap something that goes on eBay for $50+ for a $20 item value. And if you value things differently you shouldn't be attacked for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stand to your own judgement.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 14, 2006)

I love Specktra and MUA, but they are quite different communities.  I think one thing to remember in both sites is that value is a totally relative concept.  What one person values an object at may be extremely different from what another values the same object.  Both parties involved in swap negotiations should respect the other values, but if one of the parties involved doesn't feel it's fair - then the bottom line is, don't swap.  Swapping should be an arrangement which is beneficial for both parties involved.  You should never feel bad or unjust for declining a swap, no matter how fair of a swap the other party felt it was.  My only advice is that perhaps on MUA (where people tend to go more by retail value and don't take rare/LE/HTF into account) is to perhaps make a note in your swaplisting.  Let them know what you value the item at, or at least mention that you value it above retail.  Then they really have no cause to complain...   Either way, I hope you find something to swap for it that you feel is fair!


----------



## mooracr03 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Piaqua* 
_Can you explain to me why she would be upset? I hope that doesn't sound rude, but I would like to know. I want to understand. LOL I just can't imagine how she's the one who was upset when she was offering me the bad end of the deal. It's not like I demanded $40 for it, I said it was an unfair swap, especially since it was for a LE/Disc item... oh well. 

And yeah, I totally agree, I wouldn't ask for a super-expensive item either, but I also don't ask people for an item of theirs unless I am willing to offer something of equal or more value._

 

Nah doesn't sound rude at all.  She may have assumed that you were looking for wayy more than you actually were expecting and took it the wrong way.  She was probably frustrated and disappointed that she couldn't get her hands on the much sought after MSF (we're not crazy for wanting a ton of compressed powder are we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but to rant about it and reply to you in a very inconsiderate manner is well...inconsiderate, rude, and kind of juvenile.

I hope this little mishap didn't ruin swapping for you and I hope you encounter much better swaps in the future


----------



## cutandrun (Mar 14, 2006)

I haven't really met many rude ppl on MUA luckily, but for some reason I just think that Specktra is the nicest MAC community out there on the web, and I'm not just saying that! Sometimes when I go on MUA or livejournal there seems to be times when people are just catty or immature, but here everyone seems really nice. In fact I also think it's easier to swap here too, cos I had an ivy eye kohl that I wasn't getting any requests for and so I posted it in the sale/swap section, hoping to swap, I think I got two replies, on the same day! Plus there are great sales, money in my account is decreasing by the day though


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutandrun* 
_I haven't really met many rude ppl on MUA luckily, but for some reason I just think that Specktra is the nicest MAC community out there on the web, and I'm not just saying that! Sometimes when I go on MUA or livejournal there seems to be times when people are just catty or immature, but here everyone seems really nice. In fact I also think it's easier to swap here too, cos I had an ivy eye kohl that I wasn't getting any requests for and so I posted it in the sale/swap section, hoping to swap, I think I got two replies, on the same day! Plus there are great sales, money in my account is decreasing by the day though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I tooootally second everything that you said. When I go back to swapping, it will be on here and not on MUA. I have had so many problems there, it is not even worth it to me anymore. The swapping dramas, and the bashing of FOTDs... it's just not as a nice of a community as it was when I first joined. 

That being said, there are plenty of sweet swappers on there, just like there are plenty of tricksters! Make sure you put in your listing *MAC wishlist items only please!* or something like that, if that's what you want for it! I've found that that helps... a little. You'll still get silly requests, but just say no thanks!


----------



## cutandrun (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_I tooootally second everything that you said. When I go back to swapping, it will be on here and not on MUA. I have had so many problems there, it is not even worth it to me anymore. The swapping dramas, and the bashing of FOTDs... it's just not as a nice of a community as it was when I first joined. 

That being said, there are plenty of sweet swappers on there, just like there are plenty of tricksters! Make sure you put in your listing *MAC wishlist items only please!* or something like that, if that's what you want for it! I've found that that helps... a little. You'll still get silly requests, but just say no thanks!_

 
They bash FOTDs?! Omg I've never read about that on the boards... That sounds so horrible and nasty. However, there's actually a site called beautybash.net which bashes the people on MUA (which I think is really stupid, plus a waste of time), it's basically a site devoted insulting MUAers!


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't think you were rude at all. For rare items, I think it's fine to place them at a slighty higher than retail value.


----------



## crystalpenguin13 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm new to both communities, but have definitely noticed it gets a little bitchy on MUA, and even occasionally on mac_cosmetics. i had a girl on mua get crazy and block me because i didn't want to swap my barely used petticoat AND bnib lucky green for a half jar of readily available pigment. i ended up giving the lucky green to a girl who CP'd me a pro pigment-as far as i'm concerned, a perfectly fair trade.

i also love how some people talk about "being very picky" over something like a $14 bottle of primer potion.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutandrun* 
_They bash FOTDs?! Omg I've never read about that on the boards... That sounds so horrible and nasty. However, there's actually a site called beautybash.net which bashes the people on MUA (which I think is really stupid, plus a waste of time), it's basically a site devoted insulting MUAers!_

 
I meant beautybash actually... it's all MUAers that post there.... so they do bash FOTD's just not to your face. There's alot of two-faced girls over there. That being said, I've met alot of seemingly genuine girls over there as well, so there are positives and negatives, just like in any community. 

**Eek I'm hijacking the thread! Sorry to get off-topic!


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_I meant beautybash actually... it's all MUAers that post there.... so they do bash FOTD's just not to your face. There's alot of two-faced girls over there. That being said, I've met alot of seemingly genuine girls over there as well, so there are positives and negatives, just like in any community. 

**Eek I'm hijacking the thread! Sorry to get off-topic!_

 
There are good days and bad days over there.  Sometimes I can put up a FOTD and get a great response, and other times I get a cold shoulder or some pretty mean comments.  I do not think that all people mean to be unpleasant, but they just do not understand anyone that is not like they are.

As for the value of what you want to swap- heck, it is your item, if you want $100 value of stuff for it, then that is your perrogative.  As long as it is yours, then you can demand what you want for it.

I just try to treat others as I would want them to treat me whenever possible.


----------



## user4 (Mar 15, 2006)

girl, i dont think u were rude at all!!!!!


----------

